
Microsoft’s Bing search engine blocked in China - jmsflknr
https://www.ft.com/content/714ac466-1f64-11e9-b126-46fc3ad87c65
======
jmsflknr
The story may be paywalled, alternative source, with comment from Microsoft:
[https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/23/microsoft-is-
investigatin...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/23/microsoft-is-
investigating-why-bing-is-down-in-china/)

